# peeling bathtub



## drunkugly (Jul 12, 2006)

ok so my bathtub is peeling.  it looks like it was painted over.  i've heard of this sort of thing and was considering doing it again.  we plan on remodeling the bathroom and getting a new tub, but not for atleast a year.   in the mean time i would like the bathtub to be clean.  



this is a pic of the tub.  just wondering if anyone knows how to do this and where i can get the products i need.  i am an independant contractor in flooring so i have tools, air compressor and sprayer, so i would like to go that route if possible, as opposed to brush painting.  just need to know if sanding the tub clean will work.  don't want it to peel again. 
thanx.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 12, 2006)

You could sand it and repaint it with an epoxy coating kit. I sprayed one a few years ago and it looked really good. May last a few more years.


----------

